# Mish's party thread!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

No invitation needed!! All you need to do is drink up and party!! One rule...*You must be naked to post!!*


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it Friday already?! Yay! ::clapping::


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

__
https://soundcloud.com/bshq%2F1-02-look-the-other-way
Here's a great song, that probably isn't something you'll like, but that's ok, I like it enough for both of us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have the bartender put on some coffee . It is going to be a long night and That is all I drink. There are millions of songs some are just right and timeless. Full version


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's gonna pissed that you started without him! Just sayin'.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol 



kahlan said:


>


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Hmmmmmm?!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> Hmmmmmm?!!!


Hahaha


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Drunk, but not naked, YET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thats why I am not NAKED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No in your face just good music done by real Talent Gladys Knight & The Pips- Midnight Train to Georgia


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Turn the lights down let's get a little off main street another timeless one
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Crossfire


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Wait.... we're supposed to be naked?!?!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish, you know how to throw a party.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Wait.... we're supposed to be naked?!?!


Hey, no problem.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Mary Jane's Last Dance


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Mish said:


>


Too bad they banned the original music video for this song. It was epic.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Wait.... we're supposed to be naked?!?!


 I cant handle the laughter!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

:shock: :-o :shock: :-o


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> Too bad they banned the original music video for this song. It was epic.


one of my favorite!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> :shock: :-o :shock: :-o


OH YEAH!!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> :shock: :-o :shock: :-o


I knew you and Mish had something going on! LOL!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*Kahlan * <3


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If this place has one of the internet Juke boxes someone will be broke by morning. If I keep this up you'll know every song on my bike CD's

These two belong on stage together Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff70 said:


>


I'm seeing these guys in Dec.!! I have backstage passes!!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

LOVE!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm seeing these guys in Dec.!! I have backstage passes!!!


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy


We need to party, my friend!!! hehe


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> We need to party, my friend!!! hehe


Yes we do!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


>


OK, you have to come the our Party!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> Yes we do!!!!!! LOL


My concert lineup for the next two months...
Korn
Slipknot
Clutch
Seether
Papa Roach
Marilyn Mason
AMAZING!!! I love live music!!!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

jeff70 said:


> OK, you have to come the our Party!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh I wouldn't miss it!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> My concert lineup for the next two months...
> Korn
> Slipknot
> Clutch
> ...


EEEEEP I am so jealous. Slipknot was the last concert I got to go to. Wanna be friends??


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> EEEEEP I am so jealous. Slipknot was the last concert I got to go to. Wanna be friends??


Naked pictures and I'll consider it. hehe


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> My concert lineup for the next two months...
> Korn
> Slipknot
> Clutch
> ...


Ok, I repeat I'm not worthy, With my wife a full time student and my disabled mother in law I can't go to many concerts. BUT I can Rock out here!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Naked pictures and I'll consider it. hehe


3 way with cloths on and I am good LOL


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Were are a collection of prepers of one kind of another so 
Mike & The Mechanics - Silent Running


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

currant fav!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Another prepper anthem.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

THE SONG,


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

THIS!!! Love this!!! (I'm not one...just sayin)


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

OK, dropped the last of the uniform, ballistic vest and boots. Jumping in the shower in a minute and going to bed. I apologize in advance but I just worked another child sex abuse case. Ready to sleep. I feel angry and it's time to push those feelings into my oubliette, My place of forgetting.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'M getting dizzy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> OK, dropped the last of the uniform, ballistic vest and boots. Jumping in the shower in a minute and going to bed. I apologize in advance but I just worked another child sex abuse case. Ready to sleep. I feel angry and it's time to push those feelings into my oubliette, My place of forgetting.


She is just amazing in concert!! Sounds exactly the same!!


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> THIS!!! Love this!!! (I'm not one...just sayin)


I am one ( just saying)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> I am one ( just saying)


Again...we need to party! lol
Was I convincing when I said I wasn't one?!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

She might well be the most exactingly perfect thing ever created.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> Again...we need to party! lol
> Was I convincing when I said I wasn't one?!


LOL, NO, (just saying)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> She might well be the most exactingly perfect thing ever created.


I'm guessing you mean other than me! 
lol


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Are we changing avatars again Mish?? I've been dying to get rid of this one for 2 days now!!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

You Mish, are something of an enigma. You are one of the more intelligent people on this forum and yet one of the most mysterious. Your avatars are the best but I suspect that there is more to you than meets the eye.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

here is how I feel recently


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't know what to drink, have a lot of beer and wine left over from the 2 years olds party. Those kids hardly drank anything.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> You Mish, are something of an enigma. You are one of the more intelligent people on this forum and yet one of the most mysterious. Your avatars are the best but I suspect that there is more to you than meets the eye.


WOW!!! That was a huge compliment!!! Thank you, Sir!!!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

The vodka is kicking in kinda heavy and my heart's just not into it. I'm tapping out. Mish don't have _too_ much fun without me!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

K, this is for you!!! Lightweight!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Mish said:


> K, this is for you!!! Lightweight!!


Love you too Mish! <3


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Love you too Mish! <3


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> The vodka is kicking in kinda heavy and my heart's just not into it. I'm tapping out. Mish don't have _too_ much fun without me!


Ditto. Smirnoff.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

MAN!!! Soon it's going to be...


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

BTW I refuse to get naked while this guy stalks me in my office.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Haul Away Joe:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eagles700LvL said:


> BTW I refuse to get naked while this guy stalks me in my office.
> 
> View attachment 8326


PUSSY!! lol Who is he going to tell? Or are you afraid he'll laugh at you?!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Goodnight my sweet Princes!! <kisses>


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> PUSSY!! lol Who is he going to tell? Or are you afraid he'll laugh at you?!


Stop judging me!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Dubliners - Whiskey in the Jar (best version!&#8230;: 




Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar [Official Music Vi&#8230;:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

This is like the PA thread!! Where are you guys from? I'm outside of Philly.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> This is like the PA thread!! Where are you guys from? I'm outside of Philly.


No kidding? Me too.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eagles700LvL said:


> No kidding? Me too.


LOL
So where?  You first!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL
> So where?  You first!


I'm in Bucks (formally Montco).


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Eagles700LvL said:


> I'm in Bucks (formally Montco).


I'm in Lancaster county. =) We're pretty close!!


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> I'm in Lancaster county. =) We're pretty close!!


Not too far at all. Hey neighbor!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tool - Forty Six & 2: 




School Kids Perform Amazing Cover Of 46 And 2 By &#8230;: 




Im near stroudsburg Pennsylvania. But up the highway a bit. The only thing major around is east stroudsburg university.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man: 




Shinedown - Simple Man (Video):


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

WTF? I thought this was a naked party! When are the boobs coming out?!?!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The Pussycat Dolls - Buttons ft. Snoop Dogg: 




Blue Eyes Crying In The Rain by Hank Williams:


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Guess there's only one thing left to do:::::


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im just here for the naked women....


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> No invitation needed!! All you need to do is drink up and party!! One rule...*You must be naked to post!!*
> 
> Sh!t happens when you party naked! (JUST SAYIN)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Gang Bang Song


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah, Jello Biafra and the boys. I was a big fan of Holiday in Cambodia!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Ah, Jello Biafra and the boys. I was a big fan of Holiday in Cambodia!


Just for you then:






And while we are at it:


----------



## Survival223 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ummmm, it is humpday by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Napoleon Dynamite Dance and Reverse:


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Earth Time Lapse International Space Station ISS &#8230;: 




If you watch no other video in this thread. This video would be worth watching.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok the person that left their credit card in the internet juke box is now broke. Seems you paid for the entertainment last night.
Who is going to clean up the mess?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Will someone please wake up James and tell him to put his clothes back on!!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I tried. He just grunted, and rolled around.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Having owned to Bars I prefer the day after on the net rather than the real deal. There was only one group of people that never caused any trouble in my bars.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm still missing a sock!?!?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

You're doing better than me then!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Is it time to start drinking yet?! hehe


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes but.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

AC/DC-Who Made Who:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Mish said:


> No invitation needed!! All you need to do is drink up and party!! One rule...*You must be naked to post!!*


Well into the tequila at this point but not sure anyone can handle the awesome glory that is my nakedness. You'll have to make do with the Indian head dress and loin cloth that I have on and call it close enough.

Here is my contribution to the party.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Well into the tequila at this point but not sure anyone can handle the awesome glory that is my nakedness. You'll have to make do with the Indian head dress and loin cloth that I have on and call it close enough.


PICTURES!!!! If you share...I will!! hehe


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Paul Burch "Life of a Fool"


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Since Thanksgiving is over we can do Christmas music right?


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I went from this 




to this


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

City Counsel and COP want to meet with the owner. It seems they have some issues with the goings on at this place.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> City Counsel and COP want to meet with the owner. It seems they have some issues with the goings on at this place.


Just have them call me at 1-800-HOT-BABE. We can schedule an appointment! I'm sure we can work this all out.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is that where you work? Who should I ask for if I call.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> Is that where you work? Who should I ask for if I call.


Just ask for Ginger.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mish said:


> No invitation needed!! All you need to do is drink up and party!! One rule...*You must be naked to post!!*


It's impossible to spell Crap without using the word Rap.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> It's impossible to spell Crap without using the word Rap.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm naked all the time so it's just another day to me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


>


Seen them.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

In the family tree of RAP all songs and rappers can be traced back to this artist as the founding father


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Is this in the main forum?

Well anyway....

Drowning Pool- 37 Stitches OFFICIAL Video:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not a party until Wing shows up!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There ya go. Just because a kitten was born in the oven does not make it a biscuit. Good point.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

was listening to some Clutch just a bit ago


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> was listening to some Clutch just a bit ago


I just got to see Clutch and had backstage passes!!! Here is me with the drummer JP!!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Mish said:


> I just got to see Clutch and had backstage passes!!! Here is me with the drummer JP!!!


Lucky dawg!We tried to catch them about 8 months ago but we had a sitter failure at the last minute! rrrRRRRROOOOOAAAARRRrrrr!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Jammin on the Back porch 4 th of July, I cant get this to load


----------

